# How do they know if everything passed naturally?



## bernerdbutt

The options post mc are, ultimately, d&c or pass at home. The doctor said that if it passes at home, there is still a risk in having to get the d&c because not all the pregnancy tissue will pass naturally. 

It occurred to me today, how do they know if everything is gone? Is there a post mc ultrasound? Can they tell from other symptoms? 

If anyone has gone through this (first of all, I am so sorry because this scenario is really my biggest fear) please let me know how they diagnosed it.


----------



## Twitch1987

I went through a really painful natural miscarriage 2 weeks ago.i passed my baby on the sunday morning and went to the early pregnancy unit on the monday.they scanned me and said there were no more signs of pregnancy but i still had clotts and that i would bleed for about 2 weeks.im assuming they have all gone now as ive stopped bleeding but they havnt arranged a further scan.my baby was 12 weeks wen we lost it.hope this helps x


----------



## lou_lou1979

So sorry for your loss. I had natural mc which started a week and a half ago. The hospital asked me to take another preg test in a couple of weeks. They said if it's negative then everything should have passed and they discharge me, if its positive I have to go in for another scan as could mean some tissue left behind xx


----------



## bdawn8403

I believe they usually give you a ultrasound to check that there is nothing left.


----------



## LetsDoIt

Yes they will ultrasound.

How much should I expect my MC to hurt? I am waiting now too. :( I used to get awful period cramps that would leave me bedridden all day, laying in the fetal position. Will it be worse then that?


----------



## bdawn8403

LetsDoIt said:


> Yes they will ultrasound.
> 
> How much should I expect my MC to hurt? I am waiting now too. :( I used to get awful period cramps that would leave me bedridden all day, laying in the fetal position. Will it be worse then that?

Everybody is different. My mc wasn't bad pain wise. Others have really bad ones.


----------



## lou_lou1979

bdawn8403 said:


> I believe they usually give you a ultrasound to check that there is nothing left.

Starting to wonder if it's normal that I've been asked to do preg test?:shrug: I wish I could go in for a follow up scan to make sure - plus having to do another test is like rubbing salt in the wounds.


----------



## bdawn8403

lou_lou1979 said:


> bdawn8403 said:
> 
> 
> I believe they usually give you a ultrasound to check that there is nothing left.
> 
> Starting to wonder if it's normal that I've been asked to do preg test?:shrug: I wish I could go in for a follow up scan to make sure - plus having to do another test is like rubbing salt in the wounds.Click to expand...

A pregnancy test will be negative once the hcg levels are gone, therefore, meaning your mc is done and your body is starting to heal and start your cycle again.


----------



## PeggyGene

Once a miscarriage has been confirmed with a blood test indicating an HCG drop and if bleeding has started naturally, the doctors would confirm that all the tissue has been passed out of the body by a trans-vaginal ultrasound. Some doctors may also do a pelvic exam to observe if there is any opening in the cervix which might indicate that some additional matter needs to be expelled from the uterus. Also, your doc may have to you take an HCG blood test weekly until the values have dropped down to pre-pregnancy values.

In my experience, my miscarriages lasted about 2 weeks. After ultrassound that confirmed that uterus was emptied of all fetal tissue, I continued to bleed like a heavy period for 5 days. Some large clots were passed during this period.


----------



## lioness168

bernerdbutt - sorry for your loss :hugs:. I think if there were problems you would surely continue to bleed heavily!? But from what I know - they can do an U/S and an internal to check there are no retained Products of Conception. I mc naturally yesterday and passed all poc that I am aware of. I was going to go to our stand-in Obst tomorrow but cancelled as I want my body to rest and heal, and not ready to be internally examined (heard it can be painful - take a couple of nurofen) and be traumatised. I still have my regular Ob appointment in 2 weeks time, they can examine then. If I have any problems in the meantime, I will seek assistance, but for now my body seems to be doing fine. 

Let us know how you get on and good luck :hugs:


----------



## talolla

hi there, i found out my baby had passed away at 5 weeks that was 2 weeks ago,i passed it 2 nights ago, was a terrible experience and very painful, still slight niggly pains but feeling alot better, but still keep wondering if all has left my body and how do u know x


----------



## Bluebell1

Hi, I started miscarrying on friday I was supposed to have been 10weeks, I did retain the sac & placenta & was soaking 3/4 pads an hour on the Saturday. They removed the pregnancy using forceps & I'm lucky I didnt need a blood transfusion. So if you have heavy persistent bleeding go to a&e.


----------



## peo

With my last mc which happened at 12 weeks, they got me in few days after the worse was done and checked with vaginal ultrasound. There was still some small clots left, and I was told I will bleed for few more weeks and that it should be ok.

With this mc, they did nothing except tell me that I must have misscaried. This one was at 4.5 weeks and I bled very little, almost like spotting, but I still have pain. I will wait a few days and if the pain doesn't stop or bleeding start again I will go to the doctor to be checked.

The rule of the thumb is - if it keeps on hurting and bleeding get checked.


----------



## talolla

i had bad contractions and passed the baby in a pad,pain eased well off and is now completly gone, im sure with me feeling good that all is gone r can it start up again i wonder :(


----------



## FeLynn

it depends. sometimes you can see if you have passed everything by wearing a pad or looking in the toilet if the bleeding slows down or stops then you could have passed everything but sometimes that is not always the case. I know my dr checked my cervix and did an in office ultrasound then sent me for a more detailed ultrasound to make sure I passed everything with my 2nd loss.


----------



## Felix26

Hello, i miscarried at 5 weeks and bled for less than a week. I was worried it seemed to be over quite quickly but drs did 2 blood tests (both results back at below 1) and also 2 negative pregnancy test, plus all symptoms have gone. They refused to do an ultrasound for me because hcg levels were so low and bleeding had fully stopped. I do worry about infection if any tissue left and also drs said if there is tissue left in womb then it won't affect a future pregnancy. Hth xxx


----------



## Megan1986

I just found out we will be losing our little one as well. The baby didn't develop past 6w3d. We now wait. I have the option to have the babt removed but really would rather the baby pass naturally. I have been spotting for the last 8 days, so deep down I knew. A scan confirmed today my biggest fear.


----------



## Starry Night

Hi. I was diagnosed with a mmc two days ago and this evening I passed the baby. I passed a huge clot, filled the toilet with blood and when I wiped there was a smaller, rubbery sort of clot that I think may be the placenta (I was about 10 weeks). The blood has already tapered off to a very light flow. I had more blood and pain with my DS' twin which is odd as obviously, one of the babies survived. My first loss was incredibly traumatic with waters breaking and making the bathroom stall in the hospital look like a crime scene. I clotted for hours before settling into a moderate flow.

This time (so far) is so much gentler. I have a doctor's appointment in 2 weeks so hopefully he will be able to tell me it's all over. However, with my first loss, my hcg levels had returned to 0 and my ultrasound was clear and I was having terrible cycle problems that persisted for MONTHS until I passed a stone-like clot. Then I bled heavily for a day and then a few weeks after I got pregnant with DS. So I know that sometimes things can get missed.


----------



## JM95

Hi I just wanted some advice please!
This is my first pregnancy/MC. 
I’ve recently MC this week just gone :( I was bleeding very heavy on Tuesday and passing very large clots, this isn’t normal for me so I rang 111 for advice they sent me straight to the walk in drs. It was there she did a urine sample and told me I was pregnant. The dr then sent me straight to a&e because of the bleeding and clotting I was having.. There was no time for this to sink in and we wasn’t thinking too much into it because we was aware how heavy I was bleeding and the clotting :( They did blood tests at a&e and anther urine sample, they didn’t tell me anything like what to do etc they gave me an appointment for the Friday morning at the early pregnancy unit.. 
On the Wednesday afternoon the MC happened :( this fitted in my hand length ways... I knew what it was.. 
We went to my appointment on the Friday morning where they did a scan and more blood tests.. The MC was confirmed with the blood tests as she had said to rule out ectopic pregnancy we like the blood results to have dropped by at least 50%. Mine was 1790 they dropped to 350... 
I’m just wondering how I know I’ve passed it all naturally as it’s nearly a week on and I’m still bleeding not as heavy but it’s still heavy, there’s the odd few blood clots but not as many but I’m struggling in pain with my stomach and back :( 
I appreciate any advice :)


----------

